# 2 sets of twins TODAY!



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

4 kids born today!! 2 does each had a set of twins born at the same time! I knew they were in labor but had to leave for a few hours this afternoon, came home and found they were both starting to push! They took turns delivering till all 4 were born...total of 3 does & 1 buck....yay for girls! 1 more doe is due to kid any day now.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats! Pictures?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeehaw congrats!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Gratz!! Pics??


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

yes, I'll get pics eventually! all kids are bouncing around and doing great this morning! they're all different colors too....a solid black, a black & white, a white caramel and a brown caramel (btw, they are pygmies). so cute!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

AWESOME !!! Congrats


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats. I wasn't able to have fall babies so I'm praying they get bred for spring babies


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thankyou all! Here's pics finally! See more at my facebook link in signature.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh my goodness how cute!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh-My-Goodness!!

They are absolutely precious


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

O M G !!! THEY ARE SO FREAKIN ADORABLE !!!!

Jeez , I must be crazy not wanting to breed !!
But I would be in big trouble if I did !! I mean , how do you part with them when you sell them ? I just couldnt do it , lol.

Its easy to do with puppies though , 7-8 weeks old , Im glad to see them go to their new homes , lol 
But baby goaties , no way


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Congrats! Absolutely adorable kids! Bet you needed a big nap after delivery - running back and forth between the 2 does must have been exhausting! And exciting!

Great job Carolyn!


----------



## Grannygoose (Sep 26, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Carolyn, my heart just melted! Absolutely beautiful! All four! Congratulations!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You got quite a few "too cutes" there!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Awww, they are so adorable. Love the little pink nose!
Congrats!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh Wow those babies are sooo cute!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Absolutely Adorable!!!


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Nov 12, 2012)

Congratulations! Stunning kids


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

BABIES!!!! They are adorable! Congrats on the does!!! and the Buckling!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

AND....We have ANOTHER set of twins!!! On Friday, my 3rd doe, the last for this fall, also had a set of boy/girl twins-another white boy and a tiny black & white girl. All 6 kids and their moms are doing very well....so happy with 3 great kidding experiences, very little help needed, although this last one-the boy was very big for her and needed strong pulling to get him out! But all is well that ends well! I don't have pics of the last twins yet but they look very much like the other boy/girl set. Thanks for all the congrats!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Omg,omg,omg! I'm dying, they are perfection!


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Adorable!


----------

